

Ask HN: anyone have an old github account they are willing to part with? - ogdet

I was wondering, but does anyone have an &quot;early&quot; (e.g. 2008, 2009) github account they are willing to part with?<p>Back then, I was not on github, but was using other places for my code.
======
pedalpete
I'm curious why it would matter if the account was old? What are you trying to
achieve? You can always put your old code onto a new account.

~~~
ogdet
Here is my conundrum: I've been using google code forever. However, as more
potential employers are interested in github profiles, I would be presenting
one with a very recent creation date (on the left side of the profile).
Unfortunately this could provide the wrong impression (ie. that I just started
to program very recently).

~~~
timpattinson
An employer may look at the dates commits were made, and they might suspect
something. You could always provide a link to your past work in your github
profile.

------
tobylane
You could put dates on them.

Github (2012-) github.com/Ogdet Google Code (2006-2012)
code.google.com/u/Odget

------
randomwalk152
May I ask why you would want to do that?

~~~
ogdet
See other comment :)

